# A Betta Love Story



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. Here is a video of some halfmoon bettas that I have raised from 2 generations of no inbreeding spawning for the first time. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqE6Nz3zbIA


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice fish. How old are your babies?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Leeb62: Thank you. The babies are about 4 or 5 weeks old now. I also have video up of the babies up to 3 weeks old. There are some really nice doubletail fry.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a video of week 1-3 of the fry.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KChyiyDlc7o&feature=related


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

So many beautiful babies. The double tail fry looks cool hehe. Well I love your video.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazing videos!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great looking fry...don't you love the dorsal on the DT......


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is week 4-5. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB7uGEyt4XY

This will be my last post here. Enjoy!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG, they are so CUTE!! 

I am glad to see they are so healthy and in such great care!!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've only watched the first one (and was amazed that it even played since my computer has hated YouTube for the last few months) and it was very beautiful! Love the music.

What kind of camera do you have that allowed you to focus on the itty bitty fry like that?


----------

